# water conditioners



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I just bought a house that has a water conditioner of some sort... I was told I have to add salt to this thing every month or every other. Either way is that little bit of salt going to effect my Ps tank when I add water

Thanks


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Shouldn't...my parents had the same setup (water softner) i assume ur talking about and my P's were in GREAT health when I lived with them.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Its more than likely a water softener and I do not think it will affect your fish at all. Take some water from the softener and test it to see what # you get. Congrats on the new house.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you

yeah its a water softener I didnt think it would hurt anything but Ill make sure I test the water.... Thanks guys


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

It's going to affect your KH (buffering capability) almost for sure because what softening means is it's removing minerals from the water.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Piranha Dan said:


> It's going to affect your KH *(buffering capability)* almost for sure because what softening means is it's removing minerals from the water.


I dont know what that is??


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=11591&st=0
Read it learn it live it love it.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

___ said:


> It's going to affect your KH *(buffering capability)* almost for sure because what softening means is it's removing minerals from the water.


I dont know what that is??
[/quote]

I would advise you use water from BEFORE the softener... Your buffering capacity, is the hardness of your water... it also helps to stabilize the PH of your tank....



> Carbonate hardness (KH) is the measure of bicarbonate (HCO3-) and
> carbonate (CO3--) ions in the water. In freshwater aquariums of
> neutral pH, bicarbonate ions predominate and in saltwater aquariums,
> carbonate ions begin to play a role. Alkalinity is the measure of the
> ...


clicky

You can even mix RO water, with softened water or whatever you need to get your ideal hardness (depends on species of fish)


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I was just about to ask if I could add anything to the water to make it better when I read the last part of your post.... whats RO water??

(depends on species of fish)--- Serrasalmus Maculatus

Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

___ said:


> I was just about to ask if I could add anything to the water to make it better when I read the last part of your post.... whats RO water??
> 
> (depends on species of fish)--- Serrasalmus Maculatus
> 
> Thanks


RO is Reverse Osmosis... nearly pure water

For amazon biotypes, the hardness is typically 2-3 dKH

You will need a test kit that measures water hardness... then you can mix your tap water and RO or distilled water to get your target hardness.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks alot man... test kits?? pet smart have em all I have is pet smart (a$$hole big company shut down the little guys)



Skunkbudfour20 said:


> I was just about to ask if I could add anything to the water to make it better when I read the last part of your post.... whats RO water??
> 
> (depends on species of fish)--- Serrasalmus Maculatus
> 
> Thanks


RO is Reverse Osmosis... nearly pure water

For amazon biotypes, the hardness is typically 2-3 dKH

You will need a test kit that measures water hardness... then you can mix your tap water and RO or distilled water to get your target hardness.
[/quote]


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Petsmart carries the API test kits... thats what i use for my salt tank, and i love it...

Look for the "master test kit" that has Nitrates, Nitrites, Ammonia, Phosphates, PH and hardness


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Petsmart carries the API test kits... thats what i use for my salt tank, and i love it...
> 
> Look for the "master test kit" that has Nitrates, Nitrites, Ammonia, Phosphates, PH and hardness


Just dont Buy the TEST that comes with the little white Color strips...

Always use the other one for an accurate test result.


----------

